# 802.11n Wireless LAN card Update



## Alteraphim (Dec 10, 2011)

Driver software is from 2009 and it says there are no updates found,. RALINK TECH. CORP is the manufacturer and microsoft is the driver supplier, although neither website has anything for my piece of equipment (i have installed updates from both of them and my driver software is the same as before). How do I find updates for these drivers? When I search online all I get is driver update programs that cost money to use.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

I wouldn't worry updating your WLAN Auto card driver unless you're having networking issue.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Driver update programs are a waste of time and are a money making machine i would not use them.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Have you tried here?
You don't say what your computer model is.

Ralink-A MEDIATEK COMPANY


----------

